# Well ... Should He?  Step Down ?  Bishop Long?



## Shimmie (Sep 29, 2010)

I say .............................












Yes.   

He needs to step down.  Guilty or not guilty, he needs to step down.  This is what scripture says to do.  He must step down in obedience to the Word of God.  All Leaders must be 'above reproach', when not it misleads others. 

 The spirit of the Leader trickles down into the flock... as the oil ran down 'Aaron's beard', so does one's spirit and falls upon those in its way.  

He must step down and allow God to raise him up if proven 'not guilty'.  

Fear and Pride must give way to the promptings of the Holy Spirit who leads and guides into all Truth.  

He's gotta step down... in Jesus' Name.  Amen.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Sep 29, 2010)

I think he should definitely step down if he is found guilty.


BUT I wonder if His church family is even handling this issue Biblically, the way it should be handled according to Matthew 18

15Moreover if thy brother shall trespass against thee, go and tell him his fault between thee and him alone: if he shall hear thee, thou hast gained thy brother. 

 16But if he will not hear thee, then take with thee one or two more, that in the mouth of two or three witnesses every word may be established. 

 17And if he shall neglect to hear them, tell it unto the church: but if he neglect to hear the church, let him be unto thee as an heathen man and a publican.


----------



## yodie (Sep 29, 2010)

I voted 'Not Sure.' I think he should step down if proven guilty, but the 'if' will take some time. However, I can't imagine him preaching a regular sermon on Sunday morning either. Just a sad situation all around.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Sep 29, 2010)

I say he should.  If he values his family then he should step down to reconcile with them.  He should step down to focus on his relationship with the Lord.  If he wants to be a good Leader he should step down to show that he is committed to the Lord above all else.  That he recognizes his sin and his betrayal to the Lord and to his flock.  I think stepping down in any of these cases shows repentance and that his heart longs to please the Lord by removing distractions and the things that caused him to stumble in the first place.

The only way I think he should return is if the Lord allows him in the future.  I would pray good Christian men would surround him that have no ties to his church to facilitate this process of reconciliation and would be able to deem him secure in the Lord to even think about returning as a Leader in the church.


----------



## lesedi (Sep 29, 2010)

Absolutely.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 29, 2010)

Yes.......


----------



## IntoMyhair (Sep 29, 2010)

He should step down but I bet he wont. On ybf he told people at his church that this was Spiritual Warfare. I bet he is too big headed to even consider stepping down. To me this is no different than any man in a position of power that uses that that power to get woman. Only different thing is he did it with man. 


Now on that note I need some pictures from these men cause even thou I just said that I still have doubts.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you for sharing your heart about this.  My thanks to each of you.  All of  you have posted answers which I'm taking to heart, for you have given me more answers and wisdom, which stills me from having an emotional see-saw.  It's been a challenge for me because I feel so sad for the young men, and for the New Birth Ministry 'family'. 

As a child, I can remember my Mom making 'all' of us (me and my two sisters) sit down, when we were 'sparing' with one another and there was an issue.   She 'sat' each of us down, make us stop casting the blame on each other, and we 'sat' until the issue was corrected / resolved.  

Mommie ruled... we were shut down.  

When Jesus was 'on trial', He spoke not a word; He did not step upon an altar nor a soap box.   He spoke not a word, as He stood 'accused', before Pilate.  He left His judgment in the hands of God our Father.  

This post [below] brings this scripture into my heart: 

In Psalm 46, God's Word is clear: _ "Be still.......... and know that I am God."_.



			
				Vonnieluvs08*/ said:
			
		

> I say he should. If he values his family then he should step down to reconcile with them. He should step down to focus on his relationship with the Lord. If he wants to be a good Leader he should step down to show that he is committed to the Lord above all else. That he recognizes his sin and his betrayal to the Lord and to his flock. I think stepping down in any of these cases shows repentance and that his heart longs to please the Lord by removing distractions and the things that caused him to stumble in the first place.
> 
> The only way I think he should return is if the Lord allows him in the future. I would pray good Christian men would surround him that have no ties to his church to facilitate this process of reconciliation and would be able to deem him secure in the Lord to even think about returning as a Leader in the church.




Blessings Ladies, Blessings to EACH of you; we're keeping each other 'strong' ... _"Iron Sharpens Iron"_


----------



## originalone (Sep 29, 2010)

Absolutely


----------



## joy2day (Sep 29, 2010)

I say he should most definitely step down and he should have done so already. This man shows absolutely no humility WHATSOEVER. *Even if he is not guilty*, in all of the publicized words that he has spoken over the past few days, not once did he ask the Lord to have mercy on his so called "accusers." Not once (that I saw) did he ever ask his congregation to pray for the young men. He keeps portraying himself as the victim, and as one being attacked in warfare. That says to me that he is now operating in a level of vanity and hubris that has absolutely no business in the pulpit. 

CNN laid out a timeline of his ascension into ministry and New Birth on Monday. On that timeline, it showed Long firing the Deacon Board and the Board of Trustees soon after he became pastor of NBMBC, citing both as "ungodly." He is accountable to no one. That is enough for me right there. No one can tell this man anything, so it will be quite a battle to even get him to step down. Help us Lord.


----------



## tarheelgurl (Sep 29, 2010)

I think he should step down whether or not he is found guilty because of the scandal that he has brought to the church. Now, this church has the cloud surrounding it and will be subjected to more intense public scrutiny. If he really cared about the church, he should step down.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 29, 2010)

daydayday





joy2day said:


> I say he should most definitely step down and he should have done so already. This man shows absolutely no humility WHATSOEVER.
> 
> *Even if he is not guilty*, in all of the publicized words that he has spoken over the past few days, not once did he ask the Lord to have mercy on his so called "accusers." Not once (that I saw) did he ever ask his congregation to pray for the young men. He keeps portraying himself as the victim, and as one being attacked in warfare. That says to me that he is now operating in a level of vanity and hubris that has absolutely no business in the pulpit.
> 
> CNN laid out a timeline of his ascension into ministry and New Birth on Monday. On that timeline, it showed Long firing the Deacon Board and the Board of Trustees soon after he became pastor of NBMBC, siting both as "ungodly." He is accountable to no one. That is enough for me right there. No one can tell this man anything, so it will be quite a battle to even get him to step down. Help us Lord.



Hi Precious Joy2day..... :Rose:   

_Hubris_.... Now 'that's' a word.  

He's also 'fearful' for he is about to lose all that he has been 'hubris' about.  He's sat before 'kings', noble persons, those in high authority.... his Ministry's banner has long been 'Taking Authority'.     

Right now, I'm thinking of the movie "Men of Honor" with Jack Nicholson, who indeed demonstrates the word, 'hubris'.  His was a strong leader, yet in his weakness he took a precious life, that of innocent 'Private Santiago".  And his [Nicholson's] defense was, he was needed too badly to be de-throned by stating, _"You 'need' me on that wall."  _

There's a need to 'sit down', to come away from the spotlight, so that God can have and complete His perfect work in him and for those precious young men; 

.....and I pray.... that he submits to the humility of confessing his 'imperfections' and allowing God to deliver him and to follow Jesus with a humble heart and not anger for being de-throned.   For when 'we' follow Jesus, He leads us not into 'temptation' and delivers us from all evil, from all manner of being fearful and_ hubris_.  

Thanks Joy2day


----------



## mrselle (Sep 29, 2010)

I was watching the news this evening and they showed clips from a sermon he preached...I guess it was last night or sometime this week and I was watching it I was thinking to myself that he needs to step down.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Sep 29, 2010)

joy2day said:


> I say he should most definitely step down and he should have done so already. This man shows absolutely no humility WHATSOEVER. *Even if he is not guilty*, in all of the publicized words that he has spoken over the past few days, not once did he ask the Lord to have mercy on his so called "accusers." Not once (that I saw) did he ever ask his congregation to pray for the young men. He keeps portraying himself as the victim, and as one being attacked in warfare. That says to me that he is now operating in a level of vanity and hubris that has absolutely no business in the pulpit.
> 
> CNN laid out a timeline of his ascension into ministry and New Birth on Monday. On that timeline, it showed Long firing the Deacon Board and the Board of Trustees soon after he became pastor of NBMBC, siting both as "ungodly." He is accountable to no one. That is enough for me right there. No one can tell this man anything, so it will be quite a battle to even get him to step down. Help us Lord.



I'm on it.  I found the article.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Sep 29, 2010)

This is an interview with a member.  

I can really appreciate that he isn't just on the bandwagon for Long's innocence.

He is seeking the truth and also mentioned how his individual relationship with God is not related to his relationship with his Bishop.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes Eddie Long should step down...

The real question should be - Who is going to sit him down? There is no deacon board with voting privilege, no organizational structure at New Birth to hold this pastor or other clergy members accountable.

IMO he should have stepped down a long time ago. This is not the first lawsuit filed against New Birth...it's just the first time it has been brought to the public eye.


----------



## Guitarhero (Sep 30, 2010)

HeChangedMyName said:


> I think he should definitely step down if he is found guilty.
> 
> 
> BUT I wonder if His church family is even handling this issue Biblically, the way it should be handled according to Matthew 18
> ...


 

I don't think that can apply to this matter.  What if one of the "boys" was under 16 at the time?  One never knows.  He is a public figure.  The bible is not null and void but we should use common sense.  If one listened very carefully to Long, he admits guilt about the situation "I'm not perfect....whether found guilty or not....we are under fire...persecution."  erplexed   Nooooooo, you're under fire for your actions, son.   This is psychological manipulation.  I feel sorry for his wife and kids. Perhaps I've already judged and fined him.  But it just doesn't add up.


@Shimmie
LOL.  I can recommend that another one do the same.  We'll see.  I totally agree with your post.  Loving and obeying Jesus ain't got jack-squat to do with allowing some preacher/pope/minister/priest/etc.  to abuse people IMHO.


----------



## joy2day (Sep 30, 2010)

I would really pray at this point that some of these "spiritual fathers" that this man has in ministry (Bishop Jakes is one) are giving him sound advice based on sound doctrine and not LASCIVIOUSNESS! These people who are in his inner circle have the opportunity and really are charged with telling him the truth and admonishing him in the Word of the Lord. They are the ones that have the opportunity to admonish him to sit down.

If they (those in his inner circle) don't do so, and these allegations prove true, they are as guilty as he is. Frankly, as I outlined earlier, I think that he is guilty of _something._ (*Sadly, I think that his friends in ministry/leadership have enabled him for years*_.)_

And we know, if God has to step in and make him sit down, my, my, my....


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 30, 2010)

Volver_Alma_Gitana said:


> I don't think that can apply to this matter.  What if one of the "boys" was under 16 at the time?  One never knows.  He is a public figure.  The bible is not null and void but we should use common sense.  If one listened very carefully to Long, he admits guilt about the situation "I'm not perfect....whether found guilty or not....we are under fire...persecution."  erplexed   Nooooooo, you're under fire for your actions, son.   This is psychological manipulation.  I feel sorry for his wife and kids. Perhaps I've already judged and fined him.  But it just doesn't add up.
> 
> 
> @Shimmie
> ...



Indeed ...


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah, just think, with 25,000+ church members, he's probably bringing in over at minimum $25,000 each Sunday ($100,000+ a month!!!), so he probably isn't going to step down, but I he should step down.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Sep 30, 2010)

joy2day said:


> I would really pray at this point that some of these "spiritual fathers" that this man has in ministry (Bishop Jakes is one) are giving him sound advice based on sound doctrine and not LASCIVIOUSNESS! These people who are in his inner circle have the opportunity and really are charged with telling him the truth and admonishing him in the Word of the Lord. They are the ones that have the opportunity to admonish him to sit down.
> 
> If they (those in his inner circle) don't do so, and these allegations prove true, they are as guilty as he is. Frankly, as I outlined earlier, I think that he is guilty of _something._ (*Sadly, I think that his friends in ministry/leadership have enabled him for years*_.)_
> 
> And we know, if God has to step in and make him sit down, my, my, my....


 
I agree with you.

What saddens me the most is how _*Silence*_ has become the most deadly weapon in the black community. 

So many illegal, unethical, and immoral things have been swept under the rug to protect someone's image, status, and empire.

On the other hand, I'm grateful for all those who were a part of the civil rights movement that had a backbone. They stood for justice, righteousness, and equality. If it wasn't for their voice we would still be in segregation and under the Jim Crowe laws. 

I really hope that the Body of Christ across the nation take a stand for righteousness and holiness...we have been silent for too long. Anything and everything goes...


----------



## Guitarhero (Sep 30, 2010)

Poohbear said:


> Yeah, just think, with 25,000+ church members, he's probably bringing in over at minimum $25,000 each Sunday ($100,000+ a month!!!), so he probably isn't going to step down, but I he should step down.


 
Ours have to take a vow of poverty.  Still, it takes money to run a church and there have monetary problems, scandals, infighting between parishes...none are perfect.  But what if protestant ministers were required to take a vow of poverty?  Doesn't mean starving poor, just that you won't get rich from being a pastor.  And isn't there an organization now overseeing the financial accountability of churches in the South?  I just feel sucky awful about all of this...and it's worldwide...even in Islam...all kinds of scandals being exposed and as though 'lookie, this is what they get for believing in a g-d that doesn't really exist' erplexed.  Or something along those lines.  Well, we must unite and bring about justice for all those affected and set into place protections for future.


----------



## joy2day (Sep 30, 2010)

PinkPebbles, I agree that the silence in our community is deadly. But even more so, I think that the whole "Prosperity Movement" has acted as a catalyst to an extent to keep the ministers "silent" about the real mess going on behind the scenes. Ministry for some of these people has become big business. Remember when Citibank was "too big too fail?" Now we have adopted this same mindset in the mega church set, "New Birth is too Big too Fail," and apparently men like Long think that they are the only ones to run these mega conglomerate churches. 

I know, you guys will step in and say that it is not about ALL mega churches, and I will grant you that point. But what does happen when men of God develop a sense of entitlement en par with the world's captains of industry? What happens when pastors MUST DRIVE PHANTOMS and the MUST LIVE IN MULTI-MILLION DOLLAR homes. Who tricked these people? When did the cadillac and nice middle class home stop being enough? When will enough be enough? This is what is happening in society, and the same thing is being played out in churches across America, and I feel so dreadfully sad about that. 

Volver, I am not sure that a pastor taking an absolute vow of poverty is the answer either. People should live within their means to live (within appropriate limits). The excess of the material wealth that some of the mega pastors have acquired, I believe, was just too much. And that "excess" has driven them crazy. So they remain "silent" trying to save their faces and their empires.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 30, 2010)

joy2day said:


> PinkPebbles, I agree that the silence in our community is deadly. But even more so, I think that the whole "Prosperity Movement" has acted as a catalyst to an extent to keep the ministers "silent" about the real mess going on behind the scenes. Ministry for some of these people has become big business. Remember when Citibank was "too big too fail?" Now we have adopted this same mindset in the mega church set, "New Birth is too Big too Fail," and apparently men like Long think that they are the only ones to run these mega conglomerate churches.
> 
> I know, you guys will step in and say that it is not about ALL mega churches, and I will grant you that point. But what does happen when men of God develop a sense of entitlement en par with the world's captains of industry? What happens when pastors MUST DRIVE PHANTOMS and the MUST LIVE IN MULTI-MILLION DOLLAR homes. Who tricked these people? When did the cadillac and nice middle class home stop being enough? When will enough be enough? This is what is happening in society, and the same thing is being played out in churches across America, and I feel so dreadfully sad about that.
> 
> ...



Joy thanks so much; you and Volver are such a blessing.     

Look how the Word of God in Proverbs 30:8-9, 'balances' both of your statements ....  I love it.  :reddancer:

You've been so on point and I'm just 'readin'    and learnin'    

_ Remove far from me vanity and lies: give me neither poverty nor riches; feed me with food convenient for me:

Lest I be full, and deny thee, and say, Who is the LORD? or lest I be poor, and STEAL, and take the name of my God in vain. _


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 30, 2010)

joy2day said:


> I say he should most definitely step down and he should have done so already. This man shows absolutely no humility WHATSOEVER. *Even if he is not guilty*, in all of the publicized words that he has spoken over the past few days, not once did he ask the Lord to have mercy on his so called "accusers." Not once (that I saw) did he ever ask his congregation to pray for the young men. He keeps portraying himself as the victim, and as one being attacked in warfare. That says to me that he is now operating in a level of vanity and hubris that has absolutely no business in the pulpit.
> 
> CNN laid out a timeline of his ascension into ministry and New Birth on Monday. On that timeline, it showed Long firing the Deacon Board and the Board of Trustees soon after he became pastor of NBMBC, citing both as "ungodly." He is accountable to no one. That is enough for me right there. No one can tell this man anything, so it will be quite a battle to even get him to step down. Help us Lord.


 
Good post ...    In another one of your posts you mentioned the word, 'Captain' .   

I found it so interesting because earlier this morning, I shared this with my family during our morning email session.  Here's part of our conversation (Key word:  'Captain')

_  Bishop Long is no longer able to hold onto what he fears losing; re-gain what he has lost.  As a Leader he needs to 'step down' admirably as the 'Captain' does on a ship.  To go down with honour, and not try to 'cover' in the Pulpit.  

The Captain of a ship looks first to the safety of those on board, the guests, the staff, the engineers.  He's the one who takes responsibility and if the ship sinks while he's still on board, he will go down with it, if it means saving the life of someone else. 

As Captain of 'New Birth', he has to let the vessel go and allow another to be at the helm.  For the sake of Kingdom he 'represents', the sake of the members, the sake of the crew, the sake of his life in Jesus Christ.  

Even if he sinks by stepping down, it's for the sake of the lives that he has carried abroad and need rescue and pure covering.

The only 'cover' any of us have is the 'Blood of Jesus', and there is nothing above it.   This means that Bishop Long has to stop the 'hiding' and allow God to 'free' him.   The applause he's getting now will soon go into 'fade'....

He needs to step down, with honour; allowing God to have His perfect work in him. _


----------



## joy2day (Sep 30, 2010)

Shimmie, thanks so much. I have to tell you guys, I am losing sleep over this issue; I am really that disturbed by this event. I think PinkPebbles said it in the other thread on EL, "it is time for us to open our eyes." We have to stop acting like we don't "see" what is happening all around us. I was one that used to defend the mega churches. I used to watch Eddie Long ALL THE TIME. I thought he was a good man. I thought that what he seemed to be doing in his ministry with the men of his congregation was commendable. And now to find out these vile allegations and more????

Now, I simply feel deceived and foolish. My eyes are open. I will never look at the mega pastors the same way again. If you belong to a mega church with a mega pastor who is accountable, God Bless you. And understand, this is a problem in churches of all sizes, the issue with the mega churches is simply that they have grown far to large, and the lack of accountability over so many millions upon millions of dollars is reckless. Always remember, if we have a problem with this same thing happening in corporate America, why wouldn't the same logic apply when churches begin to grow this large?

We need true reformation and real revival in the Body of Christ ASAP. I am also tired of people making this Long scandal a "Black Church" issue. Funny, when Earl Paulk's ministry collapsed, no one called that a "White Church" issue. When Jimmy Swaggart, Ted Haggard, Jim and Tammy Faye Baker and hosts of others fell, it wasn't labeled a "White Church" issue. So ladies (and gents that may be lurking), stop letting people tell you that this is about the "Black Church". This is a issue in the Body of Christ that God told us would happen in the last days. 

"You ran the race well, but who has bewitched you?"

Ok, my rant is over. I am going to try to get some sleep tonight. Glad I am off tomorrow.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 30, 2010)

joy2day said:


> Shimmie, thanks so much. I have to tell you guys, I am losing sleep over this issue; I am really that disturbed by this event. I think PinkPebbles said it in the other thread on EL, "it is time for us to open our eyes." We have to stop acting like we don't "see" what is happening all around us. I was one that used to defend the mega churches. I used to watch Eddie Long ALL THE TIME. I thought he was a good man. I thought that what he seemed to be doing in his ministry with the men of his congregation was commendable. And now to find out these vile allegations and more????
> 
> Now, I simply feel deceived and foolish. My eyes are open. I will never look at the mega pastors the same way again. If you belong to a mega church with a mega pastor who is accountable, God Bless you. And understand, this is a problem in churches of all sizes, the issue with the mega churches is simply that they have grown far to large, and the lack of accountability over so many millions upon millions of dollars is reckless. Always remember, if we have a problem with this same thing happening in corporate America, why wouldn't the same logic apply when churches begin to grow this large?
> 
> ...



Precious Joy..... 

_"Sweet Sleep"_   For God gives His Beloved,_ 'Sweet Sleep'_ and you are indeed, _His Beloved_. 

Now..........   like a baby in the arms of your Heavenly Father, and when you awaken, you will be refreshed and renewed.  

_Sweet Sleep._.. for all of your cares will keep;  you've given this 'crisis' your best..... NOW... it's time for you to rest.    For God has all of your cares and He is perfecting all that concerns you.  

_Sweet Sleep_ ... in His loving arms which keeps you from danger and from all that harms. 

_Precious Joy....... Sweet Sleep_


----------



## sidney (Sep 30, 2010)

I feel the same way joy2day, the bible says many false ministers will come into the world and deceive MANY people, especially christians!!!  We have to have to exercise discernment in the body of Christ because these false teachers have the potential to lead many astray!  This Long situation should make us open our eyes.  This is not the first false teacher and certaintly won't be the last.  This is just the tip of the iceburg and I am concerned, about how thousands and thousands of christians are shouting over these vague statements this man is giving us.  Are we that blind as christians that no one see that  he's evading? If someone accused me of coercing children, I will defending myself on the mountain tops!   I would be on CNN, ABC, FOX, BET, TBN all day every day!  I would be on some Antoine Dodson stuff for sure.  Something is afoot and this whole situation is just extremely disturbing.  People need to be careful who they follow, even Satan disguises himself as an angel lof light.  But I see a spirit on this man and I am concerned about people putting so much trust and faith in these prominent leaders like Long, because many will be scattered or led astray.  The prayerful remarks that everyone has had about the issues is encouraging but I can't help but say something when I see a wolf in sheep's clothing.  He's a false shepherd.  He needs to step down but I can see that he wants to be more like Saul and hold on to the thrown at all costs.  He's not anything like David like he claims.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Oct 1, 2010)

I think about all that has been written here and I think of the scripture 

Matthew 6:19-21 and 24

 19 "Do not lay up for yourselves treasures on earth, where moth and rust[e] destroy and where thieves break in and steal, 20  but lay up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where neither moth nor rust destroys and where thieves do not break in and steal. 21For where your treasure is, there your heart will be also.

 24  "No one can serve two masters, for either he will hate the one and love the other, or he will be devoted to the one and despise the other. You cannot serve God and money."

The fact that Long is not stepping down IMHO shows where his heart truly belongs.  Stepping down in my eyes does not admit guilt or innocence but that he is humbling himself to the Lord.  That he is seeking the Lord in how to rectify the situation.  That he is allowing the Lord to take the helm of his life and submitting to what the Will of the Lord is.  Not what the lawyers say, or other pastors, or even his flock, but simply listening to the Lord.  That he allowing the Lord to make him into a new creature. 
 Not stepping down to me looks like self-idolatry that he can fix it that he himself is God.  That his treasure is in his image, his money, his status and not in God.  This is a time to prove witness to others both believers and nonbelievers that God truly provides for his people and will deliver them from any and everything and all we have to do is SUBMIT to the Will of the Lord.  Seek first the Kingdom of God and His righteousness and all these things will be added to you. Matthew 6:33


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 1, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I think about all that has been written here and I think of the scripture
> 
> Matthew 6:19-21 and 24
> 
> ...



Vonnie, what a beautiful message.  It the loving heart of God speaking clear through you; shared without wrath... without doubting, without condemnation or bitterness.  Just the pure flow of the Holy Spirit. 

It put me in 'check' because I've been vacilating with some of my emotions on this issue.  The Word of God you shared puts it all into perspective .. in God's order. 

Beautiful, just like you in your Father's eyes and heart.  :Rose:


----------



## sidney (Oct 1, 2010)

So today I just found out Brian Carn had a prophecy about this situation a year ago and I believe he may have been referring to Eddie Long.  He says he saw in a vision two homosexual boys seated on the left and right of this very popular preacher in the preacher's home.  He came out of that vision and into another vision where he was seated in the church and the man preacher was preaching and the church members were going wild, but afterward the preacher returned back home with the homosexual boys.  I think it's interesting that Carn says "boys" and not men which is what occured in Long's case.  Reports have stated that when Bishop Long preached on sunday the church members were falling out all over the church as Long preached on Sunday.  It was quite a circus from what I hear. 

Please excuse me ladies if I am passionate about this case, but something is awry and quite frankly I am mad  and disturbed about this situation.  And I see something is not right here.  And too be honest I am amazed that church members refuse to exercise more scrutiny in situations like this.  It seems that there is a feeling that is almost "inconceivable" that a man of the cloth would do this, and that these men must be lying or scheming.  This is the very reason why victims don't speak up, particularly males, and particularly black males.  But it happens all the time in churches, black men touched by pastors, deacons, etc etc and we allow this to perpetuate because its so "inconceivable" that the pastor could have done it.  I feel like the blinders are on and we need to look at what is happening here.  It's not adding up.  That little tug in you telling you that something aint right is the holy spirit, but for christians it's so inconceivable.  It seems like the world has more discernment than the church members on this issue.  I've never been abused but it always hits me to the core when I hear an abuser speak up, especially because it always seems so inconceivable to the people they share it with.  Something rubs me wrong about Long, and it may be all the more apparent to me because to be honest I've never really heard about him before this incident came up.  But I don't know, this man is not right.

Anyway Here is the video.*YouTube - Brian Carn - "Spirit of Perversion and Deception" In the Church*

Funny because he mentions Saul in the clip and I was just saying that about Long yesterday.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 1, 2010)

sidney said:


> So today I just found out Brian Carn had a prophecy about this situation a year ago and I believe he may have been referring to Eddie Long. He says he saw in a vision two homosexual boys seated on the left and right of this very popular preacher in the preacher's home. He came out of that vision and into another vision where he was seated in the church and the man preacher was preaching and the church members were going wild, but afterward the preacher returned back home with the homosexual boys. I think it's interesting that Carn says "boys" and not men which is what occured in Long's case. Reports have stated that when Bishop Long preached on sunday the church members were falling out all over the church as Long preached on Sunday. It was quite a circus from what I hear.
> 
> Please excuse me ladies if I am passionate about this case, but something is awry and quite frankly I am mad and disturbed about this situation. And I see something is not right here. And too be honest I am amazed that church members refuse to exercise more scrutiny in situations like this. It seems that there is a feeling that is almost "inconceivable" that a man of the cloth would do this, and that these men must be lying or scheming. This is the very reason why victims don't speak up, particularly males, and particularly black males. But it happens all the time in churches, black men touched by pastors, deacons, etc etc and we allow this to perpetuate because its so "inconceivable" that the pastor could have done it. I feel like the blinders are on and we need to look at what is happening here. It's not adding up. That little tug in you telling you that something aint right is the holy spirit, but for christians it's so inconceivable. It seems like the world has more discernment than the church members on this issue. I've never been abused but it always hits me to the core when I hear an abuser speak up, especially because it always seems so inconceivable to the people they share it with. Something rubs me wrong about Long, and it may be all the more apparent to me because to be honest I've never really heard about him before this incident came up. But I don't know, this man is not right.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Sidney .... Angel, don't feel bad about your feelings. I have them as well. As a matter fact, I have a whole list of the things that I feel 'some kind'a' way' about this situation. 

My heart is in prayer for everyone here and trust me, I too, wonder what his congregation is afraid of? 

You can see by the number of 'typos' that I've been making in my posts. I'm typing in a fury here... and I'm not trying to be funny, but that's how it is. 

Am I making any sense?  I've been typing with the rhythm of my emotions... in a flurry.  

Bottom line, is Sidney, Precious Love you are not alone. I share your feelings and I have to stay prayerful only because it's a reality that has to be acknowledged and dealt with. 

God bless you Precious Sidney and thank you for encouraging me, because you have in a huge way.


----------



## joy2day (Oct 1, 2010)

I am really praying that Long doesn't prolong this drama. I pray that he will make his confessions, whatever they might be, and step down. The Lord told us in His Word according to Eph. 3:20 "...[He] is able to do exceeding abundantly above all that we ask or think, according to the power that works in us..." I am praying that we manifest the exceeding power of God to work in this situation, according to our prayers, the power with in us.

The victims in this case, if they be so, don't deserve to be called liars. They don't deserve to be humiliated.  They don't deserve death threats. My heart aches for them. With tears in my eyes, I am praying that the Lord be magnified through the power of our prayers, that Long would step down, and that the oil of healing would flow from the Holy Spirit to heal the young men; to heal Long's family; to heal the congregation; to heal the broken hearted in the Body; and to heal Long himself.

"He heals the brokenhearted, and binds up their wounds [curing their pains and their sorrows]. - Psalm 147:3, Amplified Translation

Blessing to you all.


----------



## NYDiva (Oct 3, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I think about all that has been written here and I think scripture
> 
> Matthew 6:19-21 and 24
> 
> ...


    i agree he needs to step down now guilty or not.  
Jesus is greater than any circumstance the bishop finds himself in and as long as he is preaching he brings the attention to him and his situation instead of jesus where it belongs.


----------



## CreativeOne (Oct 3, 2010)

Yes he needs to step down, but he'll probaby try to hold on anyway..his kids and wife i feel bad for them...
he *should not *be thinking about himself.


----------



## Spring (Oct 3, 2010)

He should step down along with other leaders that have turned a blind eye to inappropriate interactions between Long and members of the Church.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 3, 2010)

joy2day said:


> I am really praying that Long doesn't prolong this drama. I pray that he will make his confessions, whatever they might be, and step down. The Lord told us in His Word according to Eph. 3:20 "...[He] is able to do exceeding abundantly above all that we ask or think, according to the power that works in us..." I am praying that we manifest the exceeding power of God to work in this situation, according to our prayers, the power with in us.
> 
> The victims in this case, if they be so, don't deserve to be called liars. They don't deserve to be humiliated.  They don't deserve death threats. My heart aches for them. With tears in my eyes, I am praying that the Lord be magnified through the power of our prayers, that Long would step down, and that the oil of healing would flow from the Holy Spirit to heal the young men; to heal Long's family; to heal the congregation; to heal the broken hearted in the Body; and to heal Long himself.
> 
> ...


 
I've been praying for a 'quick' and thorough end to this... Enough is enough, all ready.  

Blessings to you and all ... :Rose:


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 6, 2010)

But sadly, 'the vow of poverty' did not stop them from molesting children and 'wives'. Maybe they (Catholic priest and Protestant pastor, prophet, perps) just all need to stop lying to themselves and "get them to a monastery"! thousands of miles from the nearest bus stop and ABSOLUTELY 'no computers!' or trips to Thailand.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 6, 2010)

This is a crime, even by Biblical standards. Matthew 18: is to settle matters between brother...to work things out.

THERE IS NOTHING FOR ANYONE TO 'WORK OUT' WITH BISHOP LONG.
Scripturally, 'AT THE MOUTH OF 2 0R 3 WITNESSES, HE HAS BEEN ACCUSED.....MAY BE FOUND GUILTY.....(Deuteronomy, Timothy)).......and that 'Church' is walking in 'rebellion to the Word of God by not 'removing him from the pulpit'.

Yes. He should have stepped down.  Day 2.  And if those elders do not remove him, they are sharers in this wickedness. Oh, according to the Word, he does not have to be found guilty. Just an 'elder' who has 2 or 3 accusers.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 6, 2010)

And to add insult to injury, of his flaunting his ego in the face of the alleged victims and their families,  and the world....THAT CHURCH that is 'asleep but jumping up and down', is going to HAVE TO FOOT THE BILL FOR ANY COSTS HE ENCUMBERS IN HIS DEFENSE!!!. He will use their money to pay his legal fees....you can take that to the bank!!!!


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Oct 6, 2010)

He needs to at least go on sabbatical. If he wants to make up an excuse or reason (a season of fasting an prayer during spiritual warfare then so be it). I don't think he should be seen at new birth until he is completely vindicated of all charges. If found guilty then he can return to make the kind of speak Bill Clinton made when he (finally!) admitted his relationship with Monica. 

This kind of stuff makes me pray even more for my pastor. It would hurt me so bad if I found out my pastor was doing dirt. I would love him, but I would have a hard time going to church. I don't know how folks manage going to Bishop Thomas Weeks' church. Sorry, I digress.


----------



## Guitarhero (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm not trying to place dirt...but we had a problem at our church because the chalice and candelabras (real gold) were stolen.  They began locking up the church.  What's a church if they are all locked up most of the day?  You're supposed to access the Temple any time...but people these days...sigh.  Come to find out...it was the pastor who stole them.  They spent money to up security!  He had a gambling problem.  He was reprimanded and had to face the courts with serious charges...but they lessened the charges and whatnot.  He's probably still paying restitution..and the shame.  It made a huge local story.  I felt sorry...but he was reprimanded appropriately.  Long has got to feel safe enough in Jesus' arms to face himself, this issue, and the public's opinion...he's going to need reprimanding either for having committed this thing and/or not humbling himself.  Because even if he is innocent, this display of arrogance and resistance is horrible.  He's got to feel safe that Jesus is the solution...not his ego.  I pray for protection of all innocents worldwide so that they never get into that type of situation.


----------



## yodie (Oct 8, 2010)

Seems like this 'scandal' has already been hushed . Any updates?


----------



## gn1g (Oct 8, 2010)

This fiasco is effecting my relationship with the church.

 I am under TD Jakes ministry. 

I LOVE the God and I am on a first name bases with JESUS.  I talk to God daily and he talks to me.  yea that's how we roll . . . but I really don't want to attend church anymore.  

Just before this happened with EL, God had instructed me to take my child to another church in the city, well I had been reading Luke and read about how Jesus had given the men specific "INSTRUCTION" on how to catch the fish so I said to the Lord if you can give them such specific instruction on catching fish you can surely give me instructions on how to help my teenager and how to get a job!  I received the instructions a couple days later to take her to a particular church in the city along with 2 of her friends.  When I got there I was amazed at what the Lord had done, there was an entire wall -huge wall- in the church that was a fish aquarium! It was gorgeous but not only that the entire sanctuary was made in the shape of a fish!  No body but God. So my kid and the other 2 teens had a good time it didn't even feel like church but they can tell you all about the sermon. The pastor is great.  The kids always want to go to this church.  I love bishop Jakes. So I said hey God what's up. I can't make it to both churches!  So the Lord said go to the other church for a season.  I can't help but to think that God is moving me out of the way.  Cause how long is a season??

The preacher preached on *seedless fruit*.  Girls he was  on to something!! saying seedless fruit  = same sex relationship.


----------



## yodie (Oct 8, 2010)

It still bothers me that he hasn't come out and said, "I'm NOT GUILTY!"


----------



## Spring (Oct 9, 2010)

This was posted in the other thread, but apparently there's a pastor that's organizing some type of rally at the capitol in Atlanta. Maybe he's hoping this gesture would cause more Christians to publicly ask for Long to step down. It appears that the response from a NB member is one of defiance and shows an attitude that Long is not accountable to the body of Christ,.... according to her, Long is only accountable to their group.



> Re: CNN Breaking News - Bishop Eddie Long sexually abused followers
> A South Carolina Church Is Preparing to Protest Bishop Eddie Long - BCNN1
> http://blackchristiannews.com/news/...s-preparing-to-protest-bishop-eddie-long.html


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Oct 9, 2010)

Spring said:


> This was posted in the other thread, but apparently there's a pastor that's organizing some type of rally at the capitol in Atlanta. Maybe he's hoping this gesture would cause more Christians to publicly ask for Long to step down. It appears that the response from a NB member is one of defiance and shows an attitude that Long is not accountable to the body of Christ,.... according to her, Long is only accountable to their group.



This just goes back to what I stated in my second post.  Only the quote by Hinson shows that Long's ways have "poisoned" his flock as well.  How can you say that the Body of Christ is not accountable to each other?  This is to say IMO that they are a "separate" body and I don't see how that is possible if they call themselves followers and believers of Jesus Christ.  

This situation is getting out of control.  I'm going to have to go pray some more.


----------



## Laela (Oct 9, 2010)

TD Jakes speaking to New Birth in Atlanta "The Spellbreaker":

PART 1 [Simon, Philip & Saul] 
YouTube - Bishop TD Jakes - The Spellbreaker 1

PART 2 [A shaking up is coming]
YouTube - Bishop TD Jakes - The Spellbreaker 2

PART 3  [Leaders and their burdens]
YouTube - Bishop TD Jakes - The Spellbreaker - 3

PART 4 [A regimented Legion, demons and their territories]
YouTube - Bishop TD Jakes - The Spellbreaker 4

PART 5 [enough is enough]
YouTube - Bishop TD Jakes - The Spellbreaker 5

PART 6 [Long anointed]
YouTube - Bishop TD Jakes - The Spellbreaker - 6

PART 7 [Spell has been broken]
YouTube - Bishop TD Jakes - The Spellbreaker - 6


----------



## LovingLady (Oct 10, 2010)

Secret spirits of perversion is broken . . .


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Oct 10, 2010)

the children of israel wanted a king, they placed him higher then God, they are getting exactly what they have longed for in their hearts pray for the members that God will not allow them to eat that which they crave and that they will repent and seek God over man


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Oct 10, 2010)

also I must say, you ladies are talking about how he refuses to sit himself down and how he is misleading the flock, but think about this. what if this man is a double agent? seriously. someone who is demon possesed, a warlock, a agent of satan and is purposing misleading the flock while he takes on the role of Pastor. I wondered this especially when he had the news at his church and said nothing fruitful, it was a show, he makes a mockery of God and His word in His sermons. why? I thought in that moment, when I saw him give his infamous "speech" on his accusations, that this man knows what he is doing as far as the damage he causes on many and he doesnt care because he knows who he works for and his assignment. He knows he isnt a man of God but one who is posing......or maybe I'm just sleepy and my crazy conspiracy theories are surfacing.


----------



## 8HoursFromHome (Oct 11, 2010)

^^not crazy, more like a moment of clarity, me thinks..


----------



## star (Oct 14, 2010)

There is no need to step down if you have done nothing wrong it does not matter what people think of you and running is sign of guilt. People in high places such as these and rich are always targets some guilty some not. No one would run me out of my job over rumors.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Oct 28, 2010)

yes.  I think he should step down until everything is settled.


----------

